# wie sehe ich welche activex Version ich installiert habe und was für componenten



## zengpeng (16. September 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben ^^

wie oder wo sehe ich welche activex version ich installiert habe ?


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. September 2004)

Jetzt hab ich doch glatt DirectX gelesen.

Welche ActiveX-Version?

Äh, du meinst vermutlich eher die Versionen der einzelnen Komponenten, oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. September 2004)

Die Komponenten findest du zum Einen unter 'Downloaded Program Files', zum Anderen wenn du dir alle Dateien mit der Endung *.ocx auflisten lässt.

Deren Eigenschaften erfährst du dort beim Rechtsklick.


----------

